# does she look pregnant to you? PICS



## boykin2010

Does she look pregnant. Ive been waiting for her to give birth for a month now and i am doubting she is even pregnant.  she is 2 yr katahdin cross  and had a baby last year.

Here is a pic of her udder.








Here is a pic of her stomach.







What do yall think?


----------



## kooltex

Looks like it to me.


----------



## kooltex

Looks like it to me.


----------



## Ariel301

I am pretty sure she is, that's a lot of udder for an open ewe to have.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

When was she in with the ram?  She definitely has an udder, and her vulva is looking pretty swollen.  Looks bred to me.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure she is, that's a lot of udder for an open ewe to have.


Im with her!!!    She makes pretty accurate predictions here!!


----------



## boykin2010

Well yall were right! She gave birth this morning to a beautiful male lamb. He is white with a brown spot on his neck.
He is sort of wheezing and i dont know why...  I asked the guy who has sheep down the road from me and he said he thinks it is where milk got into a lung. The wheeze (sp) kind of sounds like a kitten purring every once in a while. 

Do any of you know how to treat this?


----------



## boykin2010

here is a pic of the new lamb


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Congrats!!    Sometimes they get a little rattly from aspirating fluid during birth.  I'll pat them on the sides (kinda hard) to help them cough it up.  If it doesn't go away in a few days you can always give some antibiotics.  I usually do one dose of LA-200 and it clears right up.  One of my boys was like that last week, but it went away after a day.


----------



## boykin2010

He stopped the wheezing today YAY!!!


----------

